# BNSF Flooding...wow



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

That was good Mike! A rare in depth look into a rare situation. Looks like they will come out all the stronger for it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW! I'm impressed. Not only in the content and subject, but in the way the execs interviewed seem human, and were actually _speaking_ instead of reading from a poorly prepared script. The difference between BNSF and NS is stunning - I simply cannot see NS doing something so intelligent and proactive. 

thanks for sharing. It was a fascinating look at the challenges the RR industry faces.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

In the Minot area the BNSF raised the roadbed over 20' to keep it out of the flood waters and it still was washed out in some areas! I remember seeing a picture of a dash-9 locomotive completely surrounded by a raised dike and the dike was higher then the locomotive! MOW moved an amazing amount of dirt to build those structures. 
Interesting video. 
Craig


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I just noticed that if you click on "Video Gallary" there are a bunch more videos to see. Many are as good as this one. There's several good ones on refurbishing a bridge across the Mississippi River.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep RRs got to do what ever to keep the train running. Been there done that and glade I'm now retired. No more 24/7 calls and now I can sleep in.







. Later RJD


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

I know this video was on BNSF's website, but its also hosted on their new fan site www.friendsofbnsf.com. You can sign up to be a free member which gets you access to videos, photos and other archives stuff. They're also giving away calendars to new members, but I'm not sure if they are all gone yet.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 20 Sep 2011 08:03 AM 
In the Minot area the BNSF raised the roadbed over 20' to keep it out of the flood waters and it still was washed out in some areas! I remember seeing a picture of a dash-9 locomotive completely surrounded by a raised dike and the dike was higher then the locomotive! MOW moved an amazing amount of dirt to build those structures. 
Interesting video. 
Craig 



As a resident of Minot and victim of the flood event, I can assure you they didn't raise any roadbed for the event. The Dike constructed by the US army core of engineers and the contracted companies to include the nation guard exceeded 20' in the downtown area. Water on my property was 7.5' in depth. Our home is being rebuilt as we try and live in our RV until FEMA can provide a home.

The railroad did move at an unprecedented rate getting the ROW back in service following the event. Its amazing what a company can do that our government can not.


The Mouse river through Minot was designed for a max water flow of 10000cfs during the event the water flow was recorded at 28300cfs.


----------

